# '95 Altima Electrical Problem



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

I hope someone else has experienced this problem and can help. My wife has a 95' Altima GXE that keeps blowing the 75Amp battery fuse. I have searched for shorts in the cables, but have found nothing. All grounds look good. If I pull the fuse out and connect a voltmeter, it reads 12.6 volts. The battery reads slightly higher at 12.69 volts. Is this normal? Using a test light in place of the fuse, the test light will not light up even though there is voltage present. If anyone can point me in a direction of possible problems, please help me out here. I'm going bald from pulling my hair out. Thanks.


----------



## KDragon (Oct 9, 2006)

keep looking for the short or bad relay its gotta be in there somewhere also check all connections to the alternator.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

More often then not, when the main fusible link keeps blowing, I find that it's an internal short within the alternator. If you have an auto electric shop nearby, it might be worth taking it off and having them check it out before you go pulling your hair out on harness checks.


----------



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks smj999, but I'm one step ahead of you now. LOL. Disconnected the battery, installed the fuse and ran a continuity test throught the battery cables. Disconnected the main cable for the alternator and it broke the circuit. Hence, you are correct. In the process of tearing apart the alternator now. Thanks again for the replies guys. Your time is appreciated. Matt


----------



## Matt Runstock (Aug 20, 2005)

Anybody ever rebuild one of these altenators? I'm having trouble removing the shaft assembley. I have a Haynes manual that says it should just pull out. Not the case. Am I overlooking something? If anyone has any experience, it would be greatly appreciated if you would share. Thanks.


----------

